# Abranet bulk buy- updated 1.25.2007



## lwalden (Jan 1, 2007)

Pricing on the abranet is pretty much the same as last time, other than that the 80 grit costs more than the others. Also, I misjudged last time how much room this stuff takes up for mailing, so will be posting updated costs on the shipping. Thanks, everyone!
Updated 1/07/2007
updated pricing and shipping-  for the 16.5" sheets, the 80 grit, adjusted for shipping costs to me and paypal fees, will be $1.35 per sheet. For the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400 grits, these will be $1.19 for each 16.5" sheet. Shipping- for 20 and under sheets, $3.50, and for over 20 sheets, $5.00.  Here's what I'm showing so far, with the format being 6 numbers seperated by a single - being the number of sheets for each grit, starting at the 80 grit, then followed by -- and a number that equals the total number of sheets, followed by -- again denoting base cost, followed by -- again with shipping, followed by -- again and then a grand total, followed by user name in the same sequence as the thread. Confusing enough? let me know if you have questions.
Update 01.12.2007
Most of the abranet shipped today, however the 120 grit is on back order (I received e-notice this evening). I'll contact them Monday to find out if they're expecting the 120 grit in as part of next weeks shipment. Will post updated information Monday.

Updated 1.18.2007
The backordered 120 grit shipped today- there's a small chance I'll get it Saturday. If so, I should have everyone's packages ready to go on Monday. If it doesn't get in until Monday, I should be able to get half the orders out on Tuesday, and the rest on Wednesday. I'll update as soon as I have more definitive info......

Updated 1.25.2007
With the exception of one bad address, all the remaining orders shipped this morning. Please let me know when you've received your shipment so I can get everyone checked off. Thanks for participating, everyone, and if you're a first time user, please provide feedback once you've had a chance to try the abranet.

10-10-10-10-10-10--60--$73.00--$5.00--$78.00  its_virgil  paid
05-05-05-05-05-05--30--$36.50--$5.00--$41.50  Stevej72  paid
05-05-10-10-10-10--50--$60.30--$5.00--$65.30  redbulldog  paid
10-10-10-10-10-10--60--$73.00--$5.00--$78.00  PenWorks  paid
00-00-05-05-05-05--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  Tbone  paid
00-00-05-05-05-05--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  Roy99664  paid
02-04-00-04-04-04--18--$21.74--$3.50--$25.24  joeatact  paid
00-05-05-05-05-05--25--$29.75--$5.00--$34.75  TexasJohn  paid
00-05-05-05-05-05--25--$29.75--$5.00--$34.75  Woodlvr  paid
00-05-05-05-05-05--25--$29.75--$5.00--$34.75  toolcrazy  paid
00-00-05-05-05-05--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  wildphoto  paid
00-05-05-05-05-05--25--$29.75--$5.00--$34.75  Orgtech  paid
00-00-05-05-05-05--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  gerberpens  paid
00-04-04-04-04-04--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  jim15  paid
00-00-00-05-05-05--15--$17.85--$3.50--$21.35  wudwrkr  paid
00-00-05-03-03-03--14--$16.66--$3.50--$20.16  jssmith3  paid
03-03-03-03-03-03--18--$21.90--$3.50--$25.40  Leather Man  paid  
05-05-05-05-05-05--30--$36.50--$5.00--$41.50  DocStram  paid
00-03-03-03-03-03--15--$17.85--$3.50--$21.35  ozmandus  paid
04-04-04-04-04-04--24--$29.20--$5.00--$34.20  Exoticwo  paid
02-03-00-05-05-05--20--$24.12--$3.50--$27.62  aksarben  paid
00-00-00-05-05-05--15--$17.85--$3.50--$21.35  mdburn em  paid
05-05-05-05-05-05--30--$36.50--$5.00--$41.50  Bob393  paid
00-00-00-05-05-05--15--$17.85--$3.50--$21.35  Mick  paid
00-00-05-05-05-05--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  larrystephens  paid
00-04-04-04-04-04--20--$23.80--$3.50--$27.30  rgunderson  paid
05-05-05-05-05-05--30--$36.50--$5.00--$41.50  DCBluesman  paid
00-05-05-05-05-05--25--$29.75--$5.00--$34.75  Binkley  paid

I'll be sending everyone an e-mail requesting payment- _please make a note_</u> that my paypal e-mail address is different from IAP e-mail address- I will include the correct paypal e-mail address in the body of the e-mail I send you.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in. I missed out on the first round and after hearing the glowing reviews of the stuff, I'd like to try it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2007)

I missed the last bulk on this stuff... I bought a set from PSI and liked it.. I've worn out a set so far... so if you get it going, would be interested.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year Lyle. I'd be interested. Probably not a real big order though.


----------



## penhead (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle,
Would you mind posting the prices and sizes again, please..thanks..!


----------



## lwalden (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Lyle,
> Would you mind posting the prices and sizes again, please..thanks..!



Here's the gist of it from the last buy in November. More detail is available in that thread.

Looks like we have a fair amount of interest, so we'll move forward with this. I'd like to get the order placed this Friday afternoon, so please reply with firm numbers as soon as possible. First consideration- these are only sold in packs of 50 sheets per grit..... however, they also have shorter lengths than the 16.5" available. Here's how this calculates out- all sheets are 2.75" wide, and the available lengths are 5", 8", or 16.25". Cost per sq inch is .039 on the 5", .032 on the 8", and .025 on the 16.5" sheets (compared to the .076 per sq inch on the PSI pack). Obviously, best price is on the 16.5" sheets. When adjusted for paypal fees and the shipping to me, the 16.5" sheets will be $1.19 each. Earliest orders will be given preference on filling the longer sheets in each grit, rounded to 50. In other words, if we end up with orders for 127 sheets of the 180 grit, the first 100 would be in two groups of 50, the next 25 would end up in a group of 50 of the 8", and the last 2 would not be filled. In going to the 8" sheets, those would end up at .76 per sheet. I'll price my order in at the last, so it will be at the higher price, and hopefully most will get the larger discount. I'm guessing shipping will be in the $3.00 range. I'd prefer Paypal, given the quick turnaround, but will accept payment via check as well. Please place your order as number of sheets in the following format: (assumes ordering 4 of each grit)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 1, 2007)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Lyle, count me in this time.  I will take 5 of each.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle,
I would like the following

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10

Send PayPal Info please

Redbulldog


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 1, 2007)

I would take 10 of each. Will you invoice us?  

Thanks Lyle,

PS. What about ABRALON pads 500,1000,2000,4000 I use these and they are great. I have been using this on my wood pens instead of MM. Any chance anyone know of a good source for these. Maybe the same company []


----------



## lwalden (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I would take 10 of each. Will you invoice us?
> 
> Thanks Lyle,
> ...



Anthony- The only Abralon I could find that BTI carries is in circular disk pads for sanders, and is mostly lower grit- 500 was the finest grit I could find on their website. If I missed it, and they carry the sanding pads that PSI and Pens of Color carry, let me know where and we'll see if there is enough interest to add those as well.


----------



## TBone (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle, I tried them for the first time in the last group buy and this stuff beats sandpaper any day.  It last 10 times what sandpaper will.  My only problem is after cutting the sheets is trying to keep the different grits identified.  

I'd like the following

180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle,

I'll take:

180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Pay by PayPal

Thanks


----------



## joeatact (Jan 1, 2007)

I will take full sheets

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

Pay by pay pal
thanks


----------



## lwalden (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Lyle, I tried them for the first time in the last group buy and this stuff beats sandpaper any day.  It last 10 times what sandpaper will.  My only problem is after cutting the sheets is trying to keep the different grits identified.
> 
> I'd like the following
> ...



I had the same problem for a while. Ended up taking a black magic marker and putting the numbers 1 through 5 on the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400. Makes it real easy to see at a glance what order you should be hitting them in.


----------



## TexasJohn (Jan 1, 2007)

I have not tried this stuff before but was impressed with the rviews given by other members.  I could also use pads for orbital sanders  if there is enough interest.  
I would like to order 5 of each of the following grits.

120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
I'll do the PayPal thing on this.
Thanks for doing this and have a great (and gritty) New Year. []
Texas John


----------



## micah (Jan 1, 2007)

If someone is interested in a sampler pack of these I have some. I ordered some on the last bulk buy, but to tell the truth, I didn't really care for it.
I ordered the 16.5" sheets. 2-180gr, 2-240gr., 4-320gr., and 4-400gr. The cost for the sheets came to $14.28 + $3 shipping. $17.28 total. I used a 1"x3" piece of each grit to see how it worked. Just wasn't for me. 
I will sell what I have for $16 shipped if someone wants it. First to <b>send me an email</b> can get it.
Thanks
Micah
_EDIT: Sample pack is sold. Thanks._


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like full sheets also, if possible.

120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

I will pay by Paypal also.  Thanks for your time doing this.  

Mike


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 1, 2007)

120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Paid by paypal


----------



## wildphoto (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like

180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5


send paypal info

Jack


----------



## TBone (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> I had the same problem for a while. Ended up taking a black magic marker and putting the numbers 1 through 5 on the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400. Makes it real easy to see at a glance what order you should be hitting them in.



Thanks Lyle, I'll try that.  I tried writing the grit but after a while it was hard to tell the difference between 220 and 320


----------



## Orgtech (Jan 1, 2007)

I will take some more as well.

120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Will use paypal when you are ready. Thanks


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for doing this group buy.  I've never used this, but would like to try.

I would like to order:

180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5


I will use paypal, send me the total and I'll paypal you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle I'd like:

120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

Thank you,


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyle,
I would like the following:
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Please send me a PayPal invoice to dave AT pentreasures DOT com.

Thanks,


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like some too 
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3

Send me paypal information please.

Thanks,
Janet


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 2, 2007)

Lyle,
I have never tryed this before, so I would like the following,
3 full sheets of all grits.
Send me payment instructions.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll take five of each.  PM the payment info.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2007)

Lyle,
I would like following..
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3

Let me know amount... will send PayPal..

Tks


----------



## Awoodfan (Jan 2, 2007)

What is it exactly we are buying?????

Ron

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## exoticwo (Jan 2, 2007)

Lyle,

I'll take:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


   Thanks,  Al


----------



## aksarben (Jan 2, 2007)

Full sheets, please

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Pay by pay pal
thanks

Scott Pearson


----------



## lwalden (Jan 2, 2007)

Abranet is a sanding screen, that cuts faster and lasts longer than regular sandpaper. It has a fuzzy velcro like backing, and since it's a screen it does not trap the sanding residue, but filters it out through the screen. This results in less heat build-up, and in my opinion also somewhat helps keep from contaminating lighter woods with the dust of darker woods, when you're working on a mixed wood or segmented blank.


> _Originally posted by Awoodfan_
> <br />What is it exactly we are buying?????
> 
> Ron
> ...


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 2, 2007)

240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Payment via Paypal


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup: count me in.
080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Thanks
Will pay by PayPal.


----------



## mick (Jan 2, 2007)

Lyle, 
I'd like

240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

I'll pay with paypal if you'll send me the invoice

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I would like to participate, please send:

180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Larry in Historic Washington Arkansas


----------



## rgundersen (Jan 7, 2007)

Presuming it is still open I will take 4 each of the 120 to 400, so 20 sheets


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 8, 2007)

5 of each, please.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks; It's on the way!


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 27, 2007)

Lyle:
I got my order today.
Thanks: redbulldog


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Lyle!  Mine came in the mail yesterday!   We appreciate all the work you did.  Must have been fun pulling those sheets apart! 
[]


----------



## lwalden (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Thanks Lyle!  Mine came in the mail yesterday!   We appreciate all the work you did.  Must have been fun pulling those sheets apart!
> []


We ended up needing 18 boxes to fill everyones orders- so at 50 sheets a box, and then each one cut in half, a total of 1,800 half sheets. The good news is, by the time I'd gone through after cutting and then counted out for each order, there's not the slightest trace of CA glue on any of my fingers!!


----------



## TexasJohn (Jan 28, 2007)

Lyle - Thanks for doing this.  I received mine yesterday.  It looks like a great product.  You can guess what I will be doing tomorrow. []  Texas John


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 29, 2007)

Received mine on Staurday.  Thanks for your work.  I can't wait to use it.

Gary


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 29, 2007)

Got mine today, Thanks much.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lyle; I got mine today, thanks for the effort.


----------



## TBone (Jan 29, 2007)

Lyle, package arrived today.  I will inspect tonight.  Thanks


----------



## joeatact (Jan 29, 2007)

Received mine today

Thanks


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 30, 2007)

Received mine today also.
Thanks Lyle.
Ben


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 30, 2007)

Mine too Lyle. Thanks. 
Don


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 31, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, thanks a bunch Lyle.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 1, 2007)

Lyle,
Forgot to send you thank you... I got mine last week.  havn't used any yet, still have a little left from my original purchase from CSUSA... Thanks..


----------



## Binkley (Feb 5, 2007)

I received mine, this is the first time that I've used it.  I have made 2 pens with the abranet, and it seems to cut faster and more smoothly.  Teak packed up the paper pretty badly, but a quick pass over the crepe rubber cleaned the abranet out much better than I've ever been able to clean out regular sandpaper.  Really very good so far!


----------

